# HELP!!! ARD & TC time capsule apple remote desktop



## adammilwiw (Jul 12, 2008)

Hello!
Could You help me? I have two problems with access to my Time Capsule.
I have wireless network at home based on Time Capsule, with one static IP. I have conected it (wireless) with two iMac's. Me and my girlfriend we have also two macbooks and when we are out of home we want to acces data on our Time Capsule disk. I need access to disk to edit data on it while being long way out of home. Second problem is to access data on our iMac's. I bought Apple Remote Desktop software, it's incredible what it can do . But only when I'm connected to my wireless network LAN. I need to controll my iMac while being out of home. How to configure Time Capsule and ARD to acces disk and control iMac's? Let me remind You that I have one static IP for Time Capsule router WAN. Please help and I would be very very thankful for screenshots of configuraion, I'm newbie in this.
Thank You very much.
Kind regards.
Adam Milwiw-Baron


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I believe that Back to My Mac is just for this thing. But I'm not sure how to configure it. And all the Macs involved have to have 10.5 on them. You could read over this, and it may help you.


----------

